# Great News about Amberleah lou lou



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

As most of you know all Amberleah lou lou health problems and vet wanted me to put her down. Well her Vulva was HUGE for her size UTI's all the time. She has been on ZP, Weruva and supplements since July 27th. Her Vulva is NORMAL size and the redness is gone on her body. She looks and feels so much better.  
I am am so so happy and Great full for Christie (Huly) for asking her Holistic girl Kim to help her. Thank You Christie


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Theresa! That all sounds like such great news. 

I know I sound like a broken record here (I try but I cannot convince everyone) but good health care and nutrition can be a life or death difference for our babies.

So happy for you that it is working so well for your girl!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

That is wonderfull new !!! i'm so happy Amberleah lou lou is doing great. Christie is so thoughtful to have her Holistic specialist help you out !!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is SUCH GREAT NEWS!!! I am just thrilled for you and for Amberleah Lou Lou. What a difference. I'm sure it is exciting to see her blossom under your great care with the help of the holistic vets guidance.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That is so wonderful to hear! I'm so happy for both you and Amberleah Lou Lou.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you every one, I had to take a double take when I was looking at her and even got my glasses on. I could not believe it was normal size. I was making all her food but still gave her crap treats so she is eating good treats too from Kim. The supplements are really helping a lot.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is amazing news!!!! Congrats to you and Amberleah Lou Lou.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That's wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and Amberleah Lou Lou!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!! What great news. Make sure you send pictures to the University where all her testing was done. They should be made aware of the progress she has made! I can't believe it. Great work!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is doing better now. She is so cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so excited for you and Amberleah. I'm sure she will just keep improving.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is great news so happy for you and Amberleah


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I am jumping for joy for you and Amberleah Lou Lou. That is wonderful news.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Wow!! What great news. Make sure you send pictures to the University where all her testing was done. They should be made aware of the progress she has made! I can't believe it. Great work!


I was going to suggest the same thing. I am so glad that this burden will be a thing of the past for little Amberleah Lou Lou. She so deserves to feel better and you deserve some peace of mind after all that you have been through!:daisy:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is great news...I am so glad for Amberleah Lou Lou...she must feel so much better !


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Bless her! So happy to hear your great news


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am glad she is doing better. Good for you for sticking it out.. you are a great dog mom!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I literally gasped for air when I read the GREAT news! Wow! I am so happy for
you both. I hope she keeps on improving every single day. Big kisses to sweet,
darling Amberleah. :love2:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Theresa! That all sounds like such great news.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record here (I try but I cannot convince everyone) but good health care and nutrition can be a life or death difference for our babies.
> 
> So happy for you that it is working so well for your girl!





You can never play that record enough Karen. Everyone should listen to it.
Balanced nutrition + health care + exercise + affection are every dog owner's
responsibility. They can not be ignored or denied.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very happy for your baby and you!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Hurray! So glad to hear Amberleah Lou Lou is doing better


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You can never play that record enough Karen. Everyone should listen to it.
> Balanced nutrition + health care + exercise + affection are every dog owner's
> responsibility. They can not be ignored or denied.


So So true, that should be a requirement before anyone gets any kind of pet.....or child for that matter.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Woohoo! So happy for you both. That's great news! I'm so glad that you found another avenue for her health care.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As a medical assistant (retired) I am really anxious for the University to have this information. I bet they'd not believe it, if not for pictures! What do you all think?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

susan davis said:


> As a medical assistant (retired) I am really anxious for the University to have this information. I bet they'd not believe it, if not for pictures! What do you all think?


I will let the University that I took Amberleah lou lou know and Also the Doctor who wanted to put her down.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I will let the University that I took Amberleah lou lou know and Also the Doctor who wanted to put her down.


Woohoo! I am so happy for you and her! Did you tell Kim?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> Woohoo! I am so happy for you and her! Did you tell Kim?


Yes I told Kim. She is so happy too. Kim has big heart like you Christie. I am so happy more I can say. My Little girl is getting better darn those Vets.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! 

Not all Vets are bad but their expertise in nutrition and holistic and the way drug/food companies push drugs and food on them can make situations bad. 

I have always been one to say go see a Vet and in most cases I am but when I hear a Vet saying put an animal down without trying the holistic approach or any approach in some cases I get upset as it reminds me of a Vet telling me I would wish my cat Huly is dead. I had to step back and rethink my entire education and outlook on his care. I was frustrated hurt and felt guilty (as I had a Vet give him a vaccine then he ended up with the disease). My friend and dog sitter introduced me to Kim and all I can say is WOW! All of my kids are so much better. Health, skin, etc etc! And Mr Huly is doing great! He has gone from a sinus infection every 2 weeks to a month to maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That is just fabulous news!!!!!!! I am so happy she is doing better.


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear this!!It's so sad to hear that one is not feeling good!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

FYI 

I just left Kim's (had to get Huly food or can't go home tonight) and I am meeting her on Wed next week and we are shipping you a box together. She is waiting for a few things to come in and I have sweaters etc for you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> FYI
> 
> I just left Kim's (had to get Huly food or can't go home tonight) and I am meeting her on Wed next week and we are shipping you a box together. She is waiting for a few things to come in and I have sweaters etc for you.


Oh my Goodness OK Thank You So much..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Oh my Goodness OK Thank You So much..


NP at all  I was going to pick up a few cookies to ship with the sweaters and she said she was waiting on something for you and let's do it together


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> NP at all  I was going to pick up a few cookies to ship with the sweaters and she said she was waiting on something for you and let's do it together


Amberleah lou lou says Thank You..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW...this is such amazing news! I'm so so happy a simple diet change seems to have made all the difference in the world for Amberlea. Wonderful!! So happy for you...and especially HER! Bet she feels loads better too!


----------

